# Apple TV 1, n'apparaît plus sur mon MacBook !!



## TISTE59 (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je possède un Apple TV 1ère génération et depuis quelques jours  il n'apparaît plus dans  mon ITunes .j'ai eu beau débrancher et rebrancher rien n'y fait!!
Aussi j'envisage d'acheter le nouvel Apple TV mais ma TV n'est pas équipé de port HDMI,puis je tout de même brancher l'Apple TV avec mon câble actuel (HDMI/DVI)??
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Bizarre ton problème... Cela m'est arrivé aussi , mais un simple reboot a réglé l'histoire... Sinon, ton cable ne sera pas compatible avec L'atv2/3 , faut de l'hdmi..


----------

